# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking for technical manual WECO TRACE 3

## Tech2

I have search the internet and found only specs. Is there any manual on how to adjust protocol or connection parameters? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Tech2

> I have search the internet and found only specs. Is there any manual on how to adjust protocol or connection parameters? Thanks in advance!



I have found the manual but i cannot upload the pdf file in order for anyone else want to download the file

----------

